# Big buck and doe outside kitchen windoe on sunday.



## woodsman23 (Feb 25, 2010)

They are here almost every morning and evening. He knows it is no longer hunting season..... 























enjoy


----------



## Jags (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats a healthy looking couple of walking jerky sticks.  Hopefully that buck is increasing his blood line a bit.


----------



## thewoodlands (Feb 26, 2010)

Great pictures.

Zap


----------



## quads (Feb 26, 2010)

An awesome rack!


----------



## Redhawk (Feb 26, 2010)

When do the bucks shed in your area?


----------



## woodsman23 (Feb 26, 2010)

Redhawk said:
			
		

> When do the bucks shed in your area?




They should have already shed but here's proof that mother nature does as she pleases. Not a lot of snow here this year so the deer look very healthy.


----------



## bogydave (Feb 26, 2010)

Maybe he'll lose them in your yard soon, be nice to find them

They can pose real good when it's not hunting season.
Nice pics


----------



## dobie daddy (Feb 26, 2010)

bogydave said:
			
		

> They can pose real good when it's not hunting season.
> Nice pics



my thoughts exactly


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 26, 2010)

Great pictures woodsman23. Thanks for posting them. I've read several reports of bucks in our area also still holding onto their antlers. In years past I've seen some pretty good sized bucks with antlers yet around the first day of Spring. It doesn't always happen, but sometimes it does.


----------



## smokinj (Feb 26, 2010)

quads said:
			
		

> An awesome rack!


+1


----------



## rdust (Feb 27, 2010)

Nice buck!  I've seen smaller bucks carry their antlers this late.  I don't think I've ever seen a big boy carry them this far.  He's going to be really nice this fall, he would look great on my wall!


----------



## Cutter (Feb 27, 2010)

Yep Picture Perfect


----------



## Pagey (Feb 28, 2010)

Magnificent creature.  Good photos!


----------



## Diesel73 (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice pics


----------

